# Trial & Error Type of problems



## gaidox (Mar 29, 2010)

Needs some feedbacks especially from past takers.

I'm just wondering if there's a lot (or is there) trial and error type of problems in exam. After doing lots of problems now (except NCEES/Lindeburg sample exam), I've encountered significant number of probs. (especially in MERM &amp; practice) of this type where you have to assume initial value or the equation can't simplified..

I know if the equation leading up to the answer is the one that needs trial and error (or cant simplified), we could plug all choices and see what fits in.. and for initial assumption value you have to be reasonable (within actual range) or by good engg' judgement and/or experience..

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 29, 2010)

gaidox said:


> Needs some feedbacks especially from past takers.
> I'm just wondering if there's a lot (or is there) trial and error type of problems in exam. After doing lots of problems now (except NCEES/Lindeburg sample exam), I've encountered significant number of probs. (especially in MERM &amp; practice) of this type where you have to assume initial value or the equation can't simplified..
> 
> I know if the equation leading up to the answer is the one that needs trial and error (or cant simplified), we could plug all choices and see what fits in.. and for initial assumption value you have to be reasonable (within actual range) or by good engg' judgement and/or experience..
> ...



I haven't taken the test yet, but I have taken the NCEES sample test. The sample didn't have any trial and error questions, and I don't expect them on the real test. Trial and error problems are much too time consuming.


----------



## gaidox (Mar 30, 2010)

mechgirl said:


> gaidox said:
> 
> 
> > Needs some feedbacks especially from past takers.
> ...


thanks mechgirl, actually that's what I thought too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2010)

just remember 1. questions are written to solved on average 6 minutes each. If it would take longer than that, you are probably doing something wrong and 2. you are only allowed a scientific calculator, if the math requires something more you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't remember any trial and error type problems. Just remember, you have 4 (or 5) answers to choose from. If you do encounter any sort of trial and error type problems, you have your initial guesses presented to you. There is more to being successful on multiple choice tests than just the material being asked.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 30, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> I don't remember any trial and error type problems. Just remember, you have 4 (or 5) answers to choose from. If you do encounter any sort of trial and error type problems, you have your initial guesses presented to you. There is more to being successful on multiple choice tests than just the material being asked.


bingo! I was going to say the same thing


----------



## goodal (Mar 31, 2010)

There shouldnt be alot of guessing when starting a problem. you have your givens and the requested data. For me either i knew what they were asking for or i didnt. it wasnt a guessing game.


----------



## ecoli946 (Apr 29, 2010)

I took the exam, and I don't believe there is any trial and error problems like in Lindeburg.

No way you can do trial and error problems in six minutes.


----------



## Bean PE (May 12, 2010)

There was one question I did via trial and error, as it seemed, at the time, the quickest and most effective way to solve it. After the fact I realized a better option, but I still got it done fairly quick.

So...there probably won't be questions that require it, but if you're a little freaked out and it's all that comes to mind, go for it.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 12, 2010)

I know I solved 1 or 2 problems through "reverse engineering" of the provided answers. I had the equation but for some reason I didn't understand one of the constants so i just plugged inthe answers until I got a constant that made sense.


----------

